# Stacking the Students In! 37 in one house!



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

With international students issues being of concern at the moment, stories on sardine like crowding do not help the image.
Raid finds 37 people living in single Brisbane house - Local News - News - Economy, Business, IT & Finance - The Examiner Newspaper
And though it will probably get to the media of Queensland and the mainland, I found it by accident looking for how the Tasmania BB roll out was going.
Not too good news there either.

Meanwhile the Immigration regulations have been revisited re implementation:
Student Visa Checks Strengthened

Both issues highlight that it is not solely a federal government responsibility and whereas in the first instance, students need to address if overseas education is for them and not just hopefully a ticket to Australian PR, they also need to have the finances and be aware of what Australian living costs are - it is that area that it would seem immigration is also to scrutinise more closely.

The students need to also assess what course they wish to take and where it would be, private colleges obviously being somewhat suspect compared to University or TAFE courses and it is possible that the private colleges are in it for money and to provide that easy ticket, and if so it would serve Australia and international students to have them shut down.

The other issue that has been raised is housing and there likewise there will be landlords that need to be shutdown and it is good that local government which polices standards in that area is investigating cases.


----------



## mr.brightside (Oct 22, 2009)

37 People in one house is just too much for any normal house. What are those house owners thinking? They should play by the rules and since I think they got a lot of money out of the payments, they should be able to afford another house or more for the students so that they wont live in a very crowded space anymore.


----------



## Sunshine_always (Feb 15, 2010)

I've heard about these arrangements and thought it's a good thing to save some living costs. But 37 is just way too much... But as a student you really can get desperate.


----------



## kaz101 (Feb 17, 2010)

mr.brightside said:


> 37 People in one house is just too much for any normal house. What are those house owners thinking? They should play by the rules and since I think they got a lot of money out of the payments, they should be able to afford another house or more for the students so that they wont live in a very crowded space anymore.


You're not thinking about it in the same way that the landlord (and I use the term loosely) is thinking about it. They want the most money for the least costs and it's as simple as that. If they know that someone is desperate enough to take it then they don't care what the tenants think.

I've met landlords like this in the UK as well although they didn't have 37 people in the house.

One landlord I remember seemed to be so pleased with himself when showing me his dump of a house. I wouldn't keep animals in there never mind people. It doesn't matter how many laws there are too since landlords like him will never abide by the rules since all they want is the money.

Gives the rest of us a bad name! 

Regards,
Karen


----------

